# Pumpkin Spice



## stonetag (Oct 16, 2019)

If my wife buys one more thing with pumpkin spice, I will be posting from prison. WTF? is it really that good of flavor? I can't really even taste it. Just a slight rant.


----------



## German89 (Oct 16, 2019)

I love pumpkin

It's just the season. Give it another month and everything will switch to Christmas spice


----------



## Trump (Oct 16, 2019)

The wife just emailed me saying she got loads of Xmas candles and it fresheners. House be stinking of pine and mulled wine from October till January


----------



## The Tater (Oct 16, 2019)

Out of all the spice girls, pumpkin is the most annoying.


----------



## Raider (Oct 16, 2019)

I hear ya! Everyone promotes this stuff like the second coming of Christ, really don’t get it!! Like pumpkin spice coffee or beer! Just give me a nice cup of coffee and be done with it!


----------



## HollyWoodCole (Oct 16, 2019)

My wife cracked me up last weekend when she said that "behind every cup of pumpkin spice latte you'll find a basic bitch talking about pumpkin spice latte". 


She's a keeper.


----------



## DF (Oct 16, 2019)

Oh boy! pumpkin candles, pumpkin coffee, pumpkin muffins.... pumpkin  pumpkin  pumpkin !  my wife is all over that shit too. :32 (8):


----------



## Seeker (Oct 16, 2019)

Bunch of holiday weirdos. Pumpkin spice gives me heartburn


----------



## BigGameHunter (Oct 16, 2019)

Pumpkin bread from Starbucks for the win.


----------



## Tren4Life (Oct 16, 2019)

My wife’s grandma make the best pumpkin pie. I’m not really into anything else pumpkin.


----------



## Uncle manny (Oct 16, 2019)

Tried a pumpkin spice iced coffee from Dunkin once, got the whole pump in my first sip.... never had anything pumpkin ever since.


----------



## snake (Oct 16, 2019)

Trump said:


> The wife just emailed me saying she got loads of Xmas candles and it fresheners. House be stinking of pine and mulled wine from October till January


Oh I'm all ghey when it comes to scented candles in the winter. Cinnamon, Pine, Mulberry and the one that smells like baked cookies!


----------



## Trump (Oct 16, 2019)

Not for 4 bastard months



snake said:


> Oh I'm all ghey when it comes to scented candles in the winter. Cinnamon, Pine, Mulberry and the one that smells like baked cookies!


----------



## CJ (Oct 16, 2019)

Hold on a sec!!!

Pumpkin Pie Pop Tarts get an exemption from all your autumn rage!


----------



## Beserker (Oct 16, 2019)

I’m guilty of having a Dairy Queen Pumpkin Pie Blizzard last week... it was totally worth it.  Can’t stand anything else though... especially candles.


----------



## tinymk (Oct 16, 2019)

I can’t stand it.


----------



## HollyWoodCole (Oct 16, 2019)

CJ275 said:


> Hold on a sec!!!
> 
> Pumpkin Pie Pop Tarts get an exemption from all your autumn rage!


:32 (9)::32 (9): Nothing is exempt!!!  :32 (9)::32 (9):


----------



## CJ (Oct 16, 2019)

HollyWoodCole said:


> :32 (9)::32 (9): Nothing is exempt!!!  :32 (9)::32 (9):



More for me then, bitchhhhhh!!!  :32 (18):


----------



## Iron1 (Oct 16, 2019)

You know, you're all thinking of this from the wrong angle. 

If pumpkin spice is so irresistible to woman, dab a little on your knob and let things unfold naturally. You all said it yourself, they can't keep that flavor out of their mouth. :32 (17):


----------



## German89 (Oct 16, 2019)

Beserker said:


> I’m guilty of having a Dairy Queen Pumpkin Pie Blizzard last week... it was totally worth it.  Can’t stand anything else though... especially candles.



Wwaaahhhhh!!! I need that in my life!!!!

I dont know if dq has those

We dont have pumpkin pie pop tarts either

Fuxking communist country. God. I miss America </3


----------



## German89 (Oct 16, 2019)

Iron1 said:


> You know, you're all thinking of this from the wrong angle.
> 
> If pumpkin spice is so irresistible to woman, dab a little on your knob and let things unfold naturally. You all said it yourself, they can't keep that flavor out of their mouth. :32 (17):




You've cracked the code. Congrats


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Oct 16, 2019)

I prefer warm apple pie


----------



## German89 (Oct 16, 2019)

DieYoungStrong said:


> I prefer warm apple pie


I got a warm pie for you


----------



## Trump (Oct 16, 2019)

That will get some likes 



German89 said:


> I got a warm pie for you


----------



## HollyWoodCole (Oct 16, 2019)

German89 said:


> I got a warm pie for you


Calling sloppy seconds.......


----------



## DNW (Oct 16, 2019)

HollyWoodCole said:


> Calling sloppy seconds.......



I'll be in the closet.  Waiting to come out.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Oct 16, 2019)

German89 said:


> I got a warm pie for you



Can i stick my thermometer in there to see if it's the right temp?


----------



## Trump (Oct 16, 2019)

Gibs just said in PM he wants a cream pie clean up. Strange man



HollyWoodCole said:


> Calling sloppy seconds.......


----------



## German89 (Oct 16, 2019)

DieYoungStrong said:


> Can i stick my thermometer in there to see if it's the right temp?


Sure?  Why not?

I mean. How else would you know if its warm enough for the ice cream?


----------



## German89 (Oct 16, 2019)

DNW said:


> I'll be in the closet.  Waiting to come out.


We all know you're ghey. Dont have to hide any more


----------



## Seeker (Oct 16, 2019)

View attachment 8660


here's some pie this lovely was nice enough to offer.  byo ice cream


----------



## Raider (Oct 16, 2019)

[QUOTEs=SSeeker;568458]

here's some pie this lovely was nice enough to offer.  byo ice cream[/QUOTE]
Seeker, why did she put a moose knuckle down her pants?!!:32 (11):


----------



## Seeker (Oct 16, 2019)

Raider said:


> [QUOTEs=SSeeker;568458]
> 
> here's some pie this lovely was nice enough to offer.  byo ice cream


Seeker, why did she put a moose knuckle down her pants?!!:32 (11):[/QUOTE]

Is it too much for you to handle? It's ok, I can.


----------



## snake (Oct 16, 2019)

Well that thread found the UG lowest common denominator in short order.:32 (18):

For the record Seek, I think that thing you posted needs to be surgically repaired.


----------



## Seeker (Oct 16, 2019)

snake said:


> Well that thread found the UG lowest common denominator in short order.:32 (18):
> 
> For the record Seek, I think that thing you posted needs to be surgically repaired.



oh it will be.


----------



## German89 (Oct 17, 2019)

Pull out the mouseketool


----------



## silvereyes87 (Oct 17, 2019)

BigGameHunter said:


> Pumpkin bread from Starbucks for the win.



I could go for that


----------



## Uncle manny (Oct 17, 2019)

German89 said:


> Pull out the mouseketool



All you have to say is o toodles


----------



## German89 (Oct 17, 2019)

Uncle manny said:


> All you have to say is o toodles


Rotflmao!!!!

....I dont think i wanna say it.  I'm scared.


----------



## stonetag (Oct 17, 2019)

Wow! that thread dove deep, resurfaced, dove deep again never to return.


----------



## snake (Oct 17, 2019)

Seeker said:


> oh it will be.



Short of my elbow, I ain't got nothing that would come close to hurting that. Hell, she'd sleep through it.


----------



## German89 (Oct 17, 2019)

I put pumpkin spice in my rice and yogurt meal... mmmm.. makes me so happy! It's my favorite meal! Usually mix cinnamon in it but decided to switch it up. 

I love the pumpkin spice!  

And... I decided to make roast for my son. Hopefully he likes it. I made it German style. It smells so good in here. I love the smell of clove. One year, my ex husband used to have me make this every Sunday. Hed crush the entire roast. It just smells like fall/winter. Pure comfort food. Wish I was eating it.


----------

